# Bettas with no names; many of images



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

omg I messed up on the title. I ment 'lots' instead of 'many'....
------------
I've bought some bettas over the past few weeks > u <;
The first one I bought is from Walmart and second from Petco, both are crowntails. Today I bought 2 more bettas from Petco, 2 halfmoon bettas. 
I spent all my commission money on them and aquarium supplies. I'm broke now :-(

My dog, Kairi a border collie, loves the bettas. When I take her to petco she sits in front of the aquariums and just stares. The employees laughs at her xD
She can watch my tanks for hours. 









Is she eating too much or just full of eggs? She doesn't have the stripes now, she got used to her tank. 















His tail is all torn up now... either he's biting his own tail or the two big ghost shrimps are eating him. D:









I was just going to buy one betta but he look so pretty that I bought him too. Because of him I couldn't buy algae wafers for the shrimps and pleco. 







































He looks sickly because he kept tilting over but I think it was b/c there wasn't that much water in his cup.
















What should I name them?
What colors/color patterns are they?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

the black/blue one is i believe what they call a black orchid very lucky pet store find the crowtail is a pretty blue and the halfmoon i would say is maybe a just a yellow ..im not positive there all lovely and the girl does look eggy


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love him. and wow! Look how huge that dorsal fin is!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The black one is pretty. I have never seen a black one at petco


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think the black one is a black orchid too... I really suck at names though XP but all of those are great finds and she might be bloated you can hold off feeding her for a few days and she will probably shrink down. And it might be awhile till they all start looking healthier again since you just got em. I cant get over the black orchid I have always wanted one


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwww their absolutely adorable! I really like your black and tan one. I cant think of any names cept for the tan one maybe :Mocha or Latte


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

The Black Orchid is so handsome maybe he needs a funny name like Ink Blot to keep him from getting a big head 
Ooh the Yellow one looks like Hulk Hogan the wrestler! You know how he's got that white blond hair 
And the Royal Blue one I would call Blue Arrow
Magic, Celine or Mama for the little lady


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

It is so cool that your dog loves fish!
I had a cat that treated my guppies as her babies and would 'count' noses each morning. Never wanted to eat them  She also sat by the fish food in the morning to remind me to feed them too after I fed her.


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> the black/blue one is i believe what they call a black orchid very lucky pet store find the crowtail is a pretty blue and the halfmoon i would say is maybe a just a yellow ..im not positive there all lovely and the girl does look eggy


Thanks for the info! I would of kept calling the black one black/blue and thought he was odd xD



copperarabian said:


> I love him. and wow! Look how huge that dorsal fin is!


c:
Is it normal for him to have a huge dorsal fin?



Tikibirds said:


> The black one is pretty. I have never seen a black one at petco


He sure is. The Petco I go to have a lot of pretty betta. I saw a few that shines in the light like a soft rainbow color.



Creat said:


> I think the black one is a black orchid too... I really suck at names though XP but all of those are great finds and she might be bloated you can hold off feeding her for a few days and she will probably shrink down. And it might be awhile till they all start looking healthier again since you just got em. I cant get over the black orchid I have always wanted one


Oh ok. I'll do that for the girl. 



CyerRyn said:


> Awwww their absolutely adorable! I really like your black and tan one. I cant think of any names cept for the tan one maybe :Mocha or Latte


Thanks! I'll name my tan one Latte!




pinksnowme said:


> The Black Orchid is so handsome maybe he needs a funny name like Ink Blot to keep him from getting a big head
> Ooh the Yellow one looks like Hulk Hogan the wrestler! You know how he's got that white blond hair
> And the Royal Blue one I would call Blue Arrow
> Magic, Celine or Mama for the little lady
> ...


lol, thanks for the names. I think I'll name my girl Mama. 
Yep, I started to get a fish so it can keep my dog company. I had to give away her puppy and husband > u <
Aw, thats nice. I wish I can get a cat like that.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> I love him. and wow! Look how huge that dorsal fin is!


That is a SUPER lucky find!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I named my yellowish double tail half moon Dragon. You could name him that


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I know!! He is SOOOO beautiful!!! You should be proud!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

I like the name Ink Blot, or Ink for short, on the black one, or maybe Crow? 
I tend to like odd names though XD; eitherway they're all drop dead gorgeous, I'm shocked you found the black one though ;D


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> That is a SUPER lucky find!


Thanks c:



Fawnleaf said:


> I know!! He is SOOOO beautiful!!! You should be proud!


I am 



inkrealm said:


> I like the name Ink Blot, or Ink for short, on the black one, or maybe Crow?
> I tend to like odd names though XD; eitherway they're all drop dead gorgeous, I'm shocked you found the black one though ;D


2 for Ink Blot. I'll name him that xD


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

One of my tanks.
My mom gave me money, now I can buy some live plants and decorate my other tanks!

I think my pleco is scared or something. It stays inside of that cave D:


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Pleco's can be shy, and if you give them a place to hide they may prefer to stay there during the day and come out at night, especially if it's a new enviroment. They also love cucumber if you have any and make sure it's weight down or hooked onto something. also pleco's can grow to be huge if you didn't know, I have a really big guy who I have to keep in my friend's 75g because he outgrew my 48 lol I love them though, they're one of my favorite fish... only downside is how much they poop... it's insane O.O 

And sorry for the late reply XD
His fin is just bigger then average, and being that he is from petco that's awesome. If you look hard enough at petco they have some awesome fish  I found/bought a royal blue OHM along with some other pretty males


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

More bettas and etc! I bought 4 female pastel grizzled halfmoon bettas on Aquabid and another male halfmoon from petsmart. The petsmart one might have really been a delta, I didn't take any of his picture. Also I bought about 20+ cherry red shrimp but I think some of them died... I added some sand and plants to my 1 gallon tank and add all of them in there with some baby endlers. 


























Vertical stripes!! She's tore up my male though... 









Poor Inkblot. His fin is slowly growing back









This ghost shrimp disappeared D:









My little tank w/ cherry shrimp and little endlers









I didn't think baby shrimps will be so tiny so I think I lost a lot of them during a water change. One survived!









The a/c went out upstairs so I had to move all my fishes downstairs. An endler died, I guess it couldn't handle the heat. Their tank temp was around 89. The a/c went out again, 2 more times this month, but this time I left them upstairs w/ the fan up. All survived!!









Time to collect some mosquito larve and some live food to condition my bettas.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

This is probably unrelated but I LOVE your dog. Border Collies are my dream dog X__X <333333


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

They're so awesome! For me Border Collies are the best dog to have. The ones I had were easy to train and raise.

















Raising ten puppies was nice too. I want to live on a ranch one day w/ sheeps and lots of sheepdogs xD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwww! My personal favorite dog is a Chesapeake Bay Retriever, but those puppies are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

your dogs are freaking adorable. especially the one that watches the fish ^-^; <3 
the bettas are gorgeous too, 
so jealous, my mom won't let me add any more to the family till we move, assuming we ever actually do ;-; </3 I do love them though <3


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

The ivory colored boy is beautiful!


----------

